# Scary Times



## SkyWarrior (Jan 13, 2013)

Today I was looking on CL for hay/feed.  We have a hay shortage in western Montana to the point where people are offering free shares on horses, cows, etc. if you pay for feed.  The only person selling hay was asking $7/bale, which is more than $200/ton. I saw someone offering free moldy cow hay, but I bet it's gone.

Sigh.  Going to be a long winter.  I'm looking to try to stretch the hay I have for the horses, goats, and llama.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

Wish I could help you.    We have the same thing going here--$7-12 for a 50 lb bale.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 13, 2013)

Siiiigghhh.... You guys, do you know what a bale of good alfalfa hay goes for here in Nor Cal??? 19.99 a bale!!!! Yup, its rough. You can buy stemmy alfalfa (2nd cut) for 17.99, but the goats don't eat it as much, so its a waste. Very hard to find it for less, unless you buy it off CL strangers, or from the feed store in bulk (and then you only get about a dollar off per bale, and they charge you 39-60 bucks if you need delivery)

Although, the bales average 100-115 pounds each, they have been getting lighter, some only 90-95 pounds. And for some reason, ALOT of people are switching to grass hay, so what used to be the cheaper alternative at 14-15 bucks, has shot up to 20-23 bucks a bale. Flakes are lighter and thinner too. Prices stay the same all year round too, even with lots of competition around between stores.

People are even buying the cheap stock hay for cows that they KNOW has been wet and probably has mold. Its so bad...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 13, 2013)

Luckily we have enough hay for 2-3 months. After that  .  I'm thinking of supplementing with alfalfa/hay pellets just to make the hay last longer. Tomorrow, I'm going to call someone in Idaho who has barley pellets and find out how big one of their bags are.  It's expensive, but if I can get enough for a couple of months, it'd be worth it.

What's worse is taxes have gone up.  Didn't need that.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Between the natural weather problems and Obama's war on economical energy its gonna get tougher and tougher to feed our animals.
After work I may wind up cutting brush for em on scrub land.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 13, 2013)

Speaking of taxes... I did forget to mention that over here, if we are buying hay for 'livestock', we do not have to pay sales tax on the hay. BUT, if we buy hay for HORSES, we DO have to pay the sales tax. No tax for cattle hay, goat, sheep or swine hay, but once they know its for horses, you pay tax.

Is it like that for anyone else, and do you know why?


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 14, 2013)

We are tax exempt for all livestock feed and small equipment like feeders and that sort. However, not tax exempt for the LGDs food. I guess I can understand why they did that but it would sure help if that were included. 

Here you have to apply for the tax exemption then that send you a card or you can do it online.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 14, 2013)

You might check into soybean hulls. It's a good cheap filler. Might help you get thru.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 14, 2013)

$7-20/bale?? That is crazy! You should move to VT. We didn't have the best hay year, but there is still plenty of hay and we've been paying $4.50/bale for really nice 2nd cut grass hay, no tax either.

Alfalfa pellets, hay stretcher pellets, soybean meal, and corn might help make the hay go farther.


----------



## elevan (Jan 14, 2013)

Hay prices are going up unfortunately for a number of reasons but the biggest factor is the drought that hit the midwest and western states this past summer.  Hay here in Ohio has gone up a few bucks a bale as it's being shipped west, so those who need it here are paying the price as well.

Looking for alternative feeds is definitely a good idea, if they are available to you.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 14, 2013)

Here hay has actaullly gone down in price recently! This past summer people were gettting $8/bale (grass/mix hay) average Now I'm seeing it for $4-5/bale...

Some places were only in bad drought in June and then we got enough rain that people were able to get more hay later in the season. It was very random who got rain though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Here hay has actaullly gone down in price recently! This past summer people were gettting $8/bale (grass/mix hay) average Now I'm seeing it for $4-5/bale...
> 
> Some places were only in bad drought in June and then we got enough rain that people were able to get more hay later in the season. It was very random who got rain though.


Wish I knew where you were shopping, LOL!  We are in the same region and I have not seen any price drops and have run across a few ads from people even trying to sell moldy hay for people wanting better prices.

How many lbs are these $17-20 bales?  I have heard that California bales are larger than what we buy.  The stuff I get is a 2nd/3rd cutting blend too not just alfalfa.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 14, 2013)

We got very lucky.  We were dry through early July but then the rain picked up.  Plenty of hay around here.  You go 50 miles in any direction and the price doubles.  We paid $3 a bale for grass, $4 for alfalfa.  They are smaller bales, the grass is about 40 lbs and the alfalfa about 50 lbs.  

I hauled a load to my work for a coworker.  I live 50 mile south of work, he live 20 miles north and it was worth gas. It still was half what he was paying.  

We are very grateful and have all of you in our thoughts.  It will be a rough winter.  

As far as the taxes, we pay no sales tax on anything for "food or fiber"  animals.  Horses don't count- not a food or fiber animal.  This is Kentucky!  You woudl think they would have an exemption for horses in Kentucky.  I have to pay tax on the alfalfa pellets, they classify it "horse food".


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 14, 2013)

Here in NC we had a record rain year and the hay crop was one for the books. One of the best overall crop years in NC for many, many years.

We actually still had a few green pastures up until mid Dec here.

We pay 25$ for a 900 pound round bale of pretty nice grass hay and 2.50$ a bale for ok to slightly better than avg grass hay and the bales prob weigh about 80 pounds. Sometimes more and a few less.


----------



## Bitterroot (Jan 14, 2013)

I've seen those ads on craigslist, Sky.  I was sorely tempted on one of the cow loans, but know I don't have enough hay put up for anything but the animals I currently have.  A few months ago, it was hay ad after hay ad.  I bought more than I needed at $7 a bale, and am thankful I did because those who waited to see if prices would go down are now scrambling to find anything.  If you're going to buy some pelleted/cubed feed to help you get through I'd grab that now too while it's around before that disappears as well.  

Good luck, stay warm!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 15, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Siiiigghhh.... You guys, do you know what a bale of good alfalfa hay goes for here in Nor Cal??? 19.99 a bale!!!! Yup, its rough. You can buy stemmy alfalfa (2nd cut) for 17.99, but the goats don't eat it as much, so its a waste. Very hard to find it for less, unless you buy it off CL strangers, or from the feed store in bulk (and then you only get about a dollar off per bale, and they charge you 39-60 bucks if you need delivery)
> 
> Although, the bales average 100-115 pounds each, they have been getting lighter, some only 90-95 pounds. And for some reason, ALOT of people are switching to grass hay, so what used to be the cheaper alternative at 14-15 bucks, has shot up to 20-23 bucks a bale. Flakes are lighter and thinner too. Prices stay the same all year round too, even with lots of competition around between stores.
> 
> People are even buying the cheap stock hay for cows that they KNOW has been wet and probably has mold. Its so bad...


*X2. Here is Southern California too. Sigh. *


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 15, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Speaking of taxes... I did forget to mention that over here, if we are buying hay for 'livestock', we do not have to pay sales tax on the hay. BUT, if we buy hay for HORSES, we DO have to pay the sales tax. No tax for cattle hay, goat, sheep or swine hay, but once they know its for horses, you pay tax.
> 
> Is it like that for anyone else, and do you know why?


Montana has no sales tax.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 15, 2013)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> I've seen those ads on craigslist, Sky.  I was sorely tempted on one of the cow loans, but know I don't have enough hay put up for anything but the animals I currently have.  A few months ago, it was hay ad after hay ad.  I bought more than I needed at $7 a bale, and am thankful I did because those who waited to see if prices would go down are now scrambling to find anything.  If you're going to buy some pelleted/cubed feed to help you get through I'd grab that now too while it's around before that disappears as well.
> 
> Good luck, stay warm!


Yeah, I hear you. I got as much hay as I could store from a source that I've bought hay from before. He doesn't gouge and if he has hay, he'll sell it to me. I've got enough hay for the critters for at least two to three months, but after that, life could prove interesting. Still, I'm going to fence part of the land below the paddocks and make it a goat grazing area. I may do electric fence for the horses too so they can get some grazing/browse when spring hits.

$7/bale is pricey.  I honestly don't know how anyone pays for it.  How has it been in the Bitterroot?  We've been chilly and have gotten more than 12 inches with the last snowfall.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 15, 2013)

i could only dream to get hay at 7 dollars a bale.....my alfalfa is 14.00 a bale..i could get low quality coastal cheaper but my goats won't eat it..i look on CL daily hoping to come across a good deal that will deliver...passed one up a couple of months ago that i wish now i had taken...luckily i only go through about 2 bales a week and try to always have 2 or 3 bales on hand.....if we don't get some rain in northern texas hay is gonna be outrageous next year..


----------



## Bitterroot (Jan 15, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hear you. I got as much hay as I could store from a source that I've bought hay from before. He doesn't gouge and if he has hay, he'll sell it to me. I've got enough hay for the critters for at least two to three months, but after that, life could prove interesting. Still, I'm going to fence part of the land below the paddocks and make it a goat grazing area. I may do electric fence for the horses too so they can get some grazing/browse when spring hits.
> 
> $7/bale is pricey.  I honestly don't know how anyone pays for it.  How has it been in the Bitterroot?  We've been chilly and have gotten more than 12 inches with the last snowfall.


If it were bigger animals no way would I pay that much.  This is a timmy/meadow mix for the rabbits only, too good for bigger stuff.  If I have any left over, it's yours for the taking.  Might only be six bales or so, but I figure every little bit helps and that's why I bought extra.  I'm hoping to get in early on some Potomac valley timmy this year for them.

It's been okay down in the valley.  Got down to right around zero or less a few nights ago and our furnace ran nonstop to keep up.  That sort of cold is scary for any length of time.  Dumped about a foot of snow on us a couple days ago, but today it's starting to melt.  I don't know about you, but this gal's ready for SPRING!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2013)

I have used beet shreds for a stretcher before. My horses love the stuff! I don't think yaupon holly grows in Montanna, but it is all over east Texas. It stays green all winter and my horses love that too!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

> If it were bigger animals no way would I pay that much.  This is a timmy/meadow mix for the rabbits only, too good for bigger stuff.  If I have any left over, it's yours for the taking.  Might only be six bales or so, but I figure every little bit helps and that's why I bought extra.  I'm hoping to get in early on some Potomac valley timmy this year for them.
> 
> It's been okay down in the valley.  Got down to right around zero or less a few nights ago and our furnace ran nonstop to keep up.  That sort of cold is scary for any length of time.  Dumped about a foot of snow on us a couple days ago, but today it's starting to melt.  I don't know about you, but this gal's ready for SPRING!


Thanks for your generous offer!  6 bales would be almost 2 weeks for the critters.  

We usually get the below zero cold right before Christmas.  This year it came late. Spring=torrential rains and eventually fire season.  The cold snap is a pain for watering and caring for the critters, but I think I can handle that better than the fires and heat of summer.  We usually don't hear about hay until July.  But I might be able to score some early, you never know.  

Lost a gander to cold, I think.  The horses are fine and the goats are fine, but this winter is hard on the fowl.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 16, 2013)

My area I am paying $15 a square bale for coastal hay and $14 for alfalfa bale. 
My goats will not eat alfalfa in pellet form nor the beet stuff. I have been averaging a bale a week of coastal and alfalfa. 
Been tossing browse in the pen too.


----------

